# Mint Yamaha YS624TE in pa for sale. $500



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

not mine..


https://allentown.craigslist.org/grd/5456846799.html


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

It does look very clean and all the serrations seem to be pretty much there (most YS624 have partially or completely ground down serrations.
What I don't like about the ad is the *LIE* (and I have seen it several times on different ads) that it was over $2500 new. I have the original receipt of a YS828 (not a YS624) that I bought from the original owner and MSRP was below $1500 (I'll post the exact list price later).


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Looks like a good machine at a good price. A guy here has been asking $600 for his...... I'd be interested if I could sell off some of the herd I have! hard to do when temps are in the 40's!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Agree with the above, great condition and price.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> Agree with the above, great condition and price.


If that machine was 2-3 hours from me it would be mine!:icon-woo:


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

It looks solid, the price is not out of the park. The only questionable part are no images of the interior of the chute. Not a huge game changer, but a question.


----------

